# European Reviews for May 2006



## Keitht (May 4, 2006)

Seasons at Whitbarrow Village, England

Review by Elisabeth Watson


----------



## Keitht (May 9, 2006)

Burnside Park Owners Club, England

Review by Simon Creeber


----------



## Keitht (May 10, 2006)

Club la Costa at Marina Dorada, Spain

Review by Colleen Strong


----------



## Keitht (May 14, 2006)

Four Seasons Vilamoura, Portugal

Review by Patty Solomon


----------



## Keitht (May 15, 2006)

Edinburgh Residence, Scotland

Review by Lila Scott


----------



## Keitht (May 18, 2006)

Riviera Resort, Malta

Review by Loes van den Top


----------



## Keitht (May 19, 2006)

Anfi Beach Club, Canary Islands, Spain

Review by Jim Quince


----------



## Keitht (May 21, 2006)

Villea Village, Crete, Greece

Review by Pat Lindsey


----------



## Keitht (May 23, 2006)

Anezina Village, Paros, Greece

Review by L Joan Stevens


----------



## Keitht (May 24, 2006)

Classic Narrowboats at Barton Turns, England

Barnsdale Country Club, England

Scandinavian Village, Scotland

Reviews by Tom Gorham


----------



## Keitht (May 30, 2006)

Macdonald Villacana Resort, Spain

Review by Larry & Sandra Barker


----------



## Keitht (May 30, 2006)

Tonnara di Bonagia, Sicily, Italy

Review by Stephen Larson


----------

